# 2004 eiger: has anyone done a timing chain with engine in quad?



## Toypuller (Mar 12, 2011)

2004 eiger: has anyone done a timing chain with engine in quad? after finally getting hte bike running excellent, i go today to crank it up and the engine turn once maybe twice then i heard a tink tink and now the engine sounds like a car with a snapped timing belt, i am only assuming its a bad timing chain.

has anyone done this job with the engine in the bike or is it just easier with the engine out the bike?

has anyone paid a dealer/bike shop to have this work done before? depending on cost i may just go this route instead.

thanks guys


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

A friend of mine did his with it in.


----------



## Toypuller (Mar 12, 2011)

that gives me some hope it wont be too bad.

thanks man


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Even *IF* you had to pull the motor.... I promise its not as bad as it looks. I recently had to pull mine to replace some transmission parts, I thought it would be a pain, but once I got the plastics off and exhaust pipe out of the way it was cake. Don't let it intimidate you. Not sure about an Eiger, but once the brute was naked I just took the throttle bodies loose and tied them up to the frame out of the way, disconnected front/rear driveshafts, and unplugged the couple misc wires that hook to the engine, then 3 bolts held the motor in.... and I was done. Total time to strip it down and have motor on the bench was about 2 hours, however I do take my plastics off often so I guess maybe that makes it a little easier for me compared to others that never do it. Anyways, not that hard to pull the motor and would sure make it easier to work on it.... Unless you just have excess room with it in the frame.


----------



## gotmuddy (Jul 15, 2011)

there is no need to pull the motor to replace the timing chain.


----------



## Toypuller (Mar 12, 2011)

thanks for the reply guys!

i pulled the plastics this morning, which were allot simpler than i thought, and pull off the tank which im very familiar with. lol also removed the right side peg and foot plastics, there was a bracket across the top of the engine that comes off the frame which i was not aware of which once removed allows tons of access to the head. so after pulling the valve adjustment covers off i found the issue! its not a snapped timing chain like i thought, one of my exhaust valves is stuck open which is why it sounds like a honda civic with a snapped timing belt.. lol

anyway, im not sure how this happened, last time i rode the bike which was a couple weeks ago it drove and rode fine, i drove it into my shop and shut her down with no issues. im guessing im gonna have to pull the head off and send it off to a machine shop to repair it. i guess ill know better when i get the head off, the valve might be bent now and why its not seating, if its just that i could replace the valve myself and lap the valve/seat and i'll be back in busines.

anyone have any expirience with this issue?

anyone know of a good shop to send the head off to for repair?

thanks again guys.


----------



## krylon (Jan 7, 2011)

I think its better to get another head and top and put new valves from vershaw,i did this recently did this to mine cause i bent a valve and the head was out of specs. u can pm me if u need any help


----------



## krylon (Jan 7, 2011)

I also have the pdf manual for this atv to upload to the community it the admins will let me


----------

